# Perfectly timed sports photos!



## Groff (Dec 10, 2007)

Top 10 Perfectly Timed Sports Pictures |


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 10, 2007)

Great!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 10, 2007)

The Jawbreaker... ouch!


----------



## Groff (Dec 10, 2007)

I nearly spit water all over my desk when I read "FACE!"


----------



## playstopause (Dec 10, 2007)

@ "Sissi girl face"


----------



## Groff (Dec 10, 2007)

This page has a few different ones. The last one = ouch.

DAILY RUMORS: The 15 Brilliantly Timed Sports Photos


----------



## Apophis (Dec 10, 2007)

last one wins, but "watersport" is awesome


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit these are hilarious!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 10, 2007)

> Second guy has a friggin BASBEBALL BAT hurling towards him and while everyone around him has their hands up and cowering&#8230; this guy stops the bat with his face. Someone buy that man a beer!


----------



## Leon (Dec 10, 2007)

the comments are hilarious as well


----------



## El Caco (Dec 11, 2007)

Gymnastics FTW!


----------



## Groff (Dec 11, 2007)

I wish I could find more of these. I haven't had much luck with google besides the two things I found.


----------

